# Tesco vouchers



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
I don't know if its been mentioned but here it is again.
When you book a crossing using tesco vouchers now tesco gives you a booking reference number, so all you have to do is call the tunnel and give them the reference number 
NO sending the vouchers to the tunnel cause you dont get them anymore, so a saving of about six quid.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

a bump


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Yes, thank you. Has been mentioned a few times.

We lost some points over the confusion whilst they changed the system.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did it myself earlier this week. Start to finish, including getting the discount code and booking with Eurotunnel. Roughly half of one hour!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't forget, the fee for a pet, (£15 each way) cannot be included in the Tesco vouchers. This needs to be paid for by your card!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Done before, a much easier system and much welcomed by tunnel stafff.


Dave p


----------

